# Heat Pump recharge



## investor7788 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm new to the forum. I was wondering if anybody new where I can get step by step instructions about how to purge, evacuate and recharge  my 5ton RUDD heat pump. I had a line leak, and lost all my freon. I got my EPA cert. to buy freon. I have everything I need to do the job, but I don't want to miss any critical steps.

If anyone can help, please let me know.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 3, 2010)

Odd, you have an EPA cert. but, don't know how to repair and recharge a system.
How does that come to be?
I don't know where you would get such information except from a trained & licensed HVAC Technician.


----------



## investor7788 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nothing "odd" about getting an EPA level 1 cert. I went on-line to EPA site, read the material, then took a test. Took about an hour. So getting an EPA cert. really has nothing to do with rechanging an AC.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you have a vaccuum pump, set of gas torches, HVAC guages for which ever type of freon you need, a scale to weigh the tank a new dryer filter for your unit and the capacity specs for your unit?


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 8, 2010)

Didn't think that this could be DIY due to the equipment required as Kok328 said. If you have all those equipment then you'll probably already know how to do it.


----------

